#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Free Space Propagation Model,wireless and mobile communication,ebook download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

The free space propagation model is used to predict received signal  strength when the transmitter and receiver have a clear, unobstructed  line-of-sight path between them. Satellite communication systems and  microwave line-of-sightradio links typically undergo free space  propagation.





  Similar Threads: Outdoor Propagation Models,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Basic Methods of Propagation,wireless and mobile communication,ebook download Simplified Path-Loss Model,wireless and mobile communication,ebook download Empirical Path Loss model,wireless and mobile communication,ebook download Radio Wave Propagation,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download

----------

